# I might have a crazy dog xD



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Does anybody else have a dog that rubs its back end (right above its tail) on everything? Seriously though, my little 8-pound shih-tzu does it EVERYWHERE, on the chairs,table,counters, even the walls lol. Just now she knocked over the dining room chair doing it . :shock: :lol: 
Looks just like this : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNhAAOXu4jk
Hilarious, right?
BTW vet has checked, she is clean and healthy!


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

They do that. I have a mutt that insists on doing his on the corner of the couch every morning when we get up. He loves a good "butt" scratching!!


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Here too XD I think it just feels good!


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

I figured it feels good, but I still laugh every time!!


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

I always tell my dog to 'back dat *** up" when he does it XD


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Lol


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I think its partly because its the one spot they can really scratch so they've got to scratch it somewhere.


----------

